

Ask HN: What should you do ? - blacklife

Time and again you get such questions! I was working on a feasibility and use case of an indea since past 2 months, fighting with myself if it was valid problem and people would use it. I see today 2 startups have popped up. Should I just discard the idea or should I still go ahead ?
======
Vandy_Travis
This isn't a one size fits all type question, or one that somebody can really
give good advice on without knowing the details of the situation. Here's what
I would ask myself: \- is your market very diverse (e.g. is it very unlikely
the new competitors can capture a dominant share?) \- is your market large? \-
do you believe you can supply something more than your competitors?

eventually, those questions should be used as input to the real question: can
you still run your business successfully, or does getting beat to market by
the competition prevent you from executing?

------
fungi
Guess it depends on the time you have on your hands, the work involved and the
quality of the competition.

If you have worked on it to some extent already then it seems like a waste to
not at least release the code.

------
cmelbye
I'm wondering that too. I had an idea, and then I saw that a startup recently
sprung up with some pretty big names on board. Not sure if I should go forward
with it or discard it.

